# Yellow (tan) Theraband flat rubber?



## ARB (Dec 31, 2009)

Has anybody used yellow (tan) Theraband in a slingshot? This is the thinnest and weakest Theraband (pull force is roughly 12.5% that of gold Theraband) I know there was some discussion about this rubber on the Trumark forum. It seems to be the case that given a constant pull weight, the thinner the rubber, the greater the speed. Multiple strips of this yellow rubber would be needed to achieve a strong pull weight. But with the right combination of pull weight and ammo it could be very fast. Band life may be poor however.

I am thinking of buying a 6 yard roll of this rubber for use in my starship. I think the clamp on method that it uses will work well with multiple strips of thin rubber.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

i don't know but I sure like the "out of the box" thinking! I say go for it!


----------



## TruckeeLocal (Dec 23, 2009)

You should ask Joerg about thera-band tan. He's the only one I know that has used it.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I have in fact tested this band, still have some here.

This video features it:






It is time intensive to make a set out of it, you need many layers. It is powdered and very slippery, bad for the binding, the rubber slips out very easily. You can actually see the powder coming off at the shot, looks like gunsmoke...

I could not measure any significant speed increase over the blue bands. My strongest set of Thera Blue has bands that are wider than they are long (28 cm total width, 20 cm length). It seems that even thinner bands do not deliver much more speed.

All in all, I don't recommend it.

Regards

Jörg


----------



## ARB (Dec 31, 2009)

Interesting, Jörg. I hadn't seen that video before.


----------

